

How Amazon is quietly shortchanging everyday Americans - juanplusjuan
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/08/amazons_gross_new_innovation_how_theyre_shortchanging_everyday_americans/

======
JSeymourATL
Coincidence? According to the Washington Free Beacon, since 1988 some 88
percent of Bezos' donations went to Democrats.

[http://www.Newsmax.com/Newsfront/Bezos-contributions-
Democra...](http://www.Newsmax.com/Newsfront/Bezos-contributions-Democrat-
Washington-Post/2013/08/07/id/519168/#ixzz3Ff1s3Vz7)

